# Low end high production ? Or quality?



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

What's your field?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Or should I ask ? Paper pusher ? Or worker?.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

If you hurt so bad you can barely get out of bed in the morning ? Your not a truck Ass .


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Bit of everything for me, Whatever the job and situation allows.

Used to have my head up my ass pushing quality but really, Sometimes, Just get in and out take what money you can accept things arnt always a silk purse.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> Bit of everything for me, Whatever the job and situation allows.
> 
> Used to have my head up my ass pushing quality but really, Sometimes, Just get in and out take what money you can accept things arnt always a silk purse.


Yep. I hear that . I'm up and at em before dawn on a Sunday morning. I'm getting too old for 
This chit !! Hell .it's,even hard to drive in the dark anymore. I need to start paying someone else to do this chit for me . Lol..


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

We mostly do additions, remodels,
basements, and tons of repair work. We very rarely do houses anyMoore.
My son thought he wanted to do production work until he tried it!  So, now we're both content to do the smaller stuff.

Most of the houses, in our area, are done by our "friends" from south of the border (cheaper and faster)!


----------



## krafty (Jun 30, 2016)

Started high end real nice quality no touch-ups. But the timeframe and pay don’t allow for that. Lost my ass for too long . Now we smash and burn all tools . Not that you can’t do a nice job with them, I’m just cleaner by hand. Not nearly as fast though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

moore said:


> Or should I ask ? Paper pusher ? Or worker?.


Worker pusher.


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Yeah Endo, I wear both hats too.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Wimpy65 said:


> We mostly do additions, remodels,
> basements, and tons of repair work.




nothing wrong.....i find out with jobs like these you can make more money and they are easier for your body


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

keke said:


> nothing wrong.....i find out with jobs like these you can make more money and they are easier for your body


That's exactly right Keke! I actually have learned to enjoy doing these jobs that nobody else wants. When I was young I wanted only production work, but now, easier on the body sounds good to me!


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

My company does all high end residential.. mostly multi million dollar homes. However we also do alot of renovation work as well. I run most everything but don't do much finishing right now although I did finish out 50 sheets last week. Mostly just do patching when needed. I will say that I loved finishing that job. Felt good to ignore my phone and just work.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Just a couple room full of walls and some bathrooms. I know i couldnt say I finished something without posting evidence for Moore lol.


----------



## Lovin Drywall (May 27, 2016)

Been doin a lot of million dollar homes mainly just work not much paper pushing i try to do a good job as fast as possible put lots of long days in but every once in a while i do apartment s and just smash out footage with decent quality because i always want to be remembered for doing good work fast thats what keeps the contractors asking for ya i like at least 10000 feet a week


----------

